#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν Διανομή ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. (Έντυπη Μορφή)

## 3DR_Software

Θα θέλαμε να ενημερώνουμε τους συναδέλφους,
πως η εταιρεία μας,  με αφορμή την αναθεώρηση του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. (22-06-2022.), 
θα πραγματοποιήσει *Δωρεάν Διανομή Σε Έντυπη Μορφή του Κειμένου του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ (3η Αναθεώρηση)*.
στο 5ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Αντισεισμικής Μηχανικής & Τεχνικής Σεισμολογίας
(20-22 Οκτωβρίου 2022 / Royal Olympic Hotel).

Τέλος, θα θέλαμε να ενημερώσουμε για τις ομιλίες στις οποίες συμμετέχουν μέλη μας και στις οποίες έχει γίνει ανάπτυξη/χρήση του λογισμικού μας:

*Παρασκευή | 12:15 - 14:15 | Αίθουσα Kallirhoe*
_ΝΕΑ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΑΚΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ Ο.Α.Σ.Π. ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΝ ΚΤΗΡΙΩΝ Ευαγγελία Πέλλη, Διονυσία Παναγιωτοπούλου, Κατερίνα Ταρναβά, Γαβριέλα Ζαγόρα, Σπύρος Λαλεχός, Αριστείδης Παπαχρηστίδης, Γεώργιος Μαρούλης, Αναστάσιος Σέξτος_*Παρασκευή | 12:15 - 14:15 | Αίθουσα Olympia* _ΔΙΕΡΕΥΝΗΣΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΠΤΩΣΕΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΩΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΩΝ Νικόλαος Τσουμάνης, Γεώργιος Βαδαλούκας_*Παρασκευή | 15:15 - 17:15 | Αίθουσα Templars * _ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ Άννα Ζώτου, Κωνσταντίνος Βαδαλούκας, Αριστείδης Παπαχρηστίδης, Στέφανος Δρίτσος_*Σάββατο | 11:30 -13:50 | Αίθουσα Olympia* _ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΗΣ & ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗΣ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΗΝ 3Η ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ Κ.Α.Δ.Ε.Τ. Άννα Ζώτου_*Σάββατο | 15:15 -17:45 | Αίθουσα Attica* _ΑΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΚΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΤΟΙΧΟΠΟΙΙΑ, ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΑΣΙ ΑΓ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΔΟ Ανδρομάχη Ελευθερίου, Κωνσταντίνος Ρεπαπής, Δημήτριος Κουτζής, Αριστείδης Παπαχρηστίδης_
Ολόκληρο το πρόγραμμα του συνεδρίου: ΕΔΩ

----------

Xάρης

----------

